# Follow up on a project where PT folks gave advise



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Wanted to thank the folks who offered advice on a prep/refinishing of a deck with some design-build aspects too.
Being an interior oriented person the advise was awesome. 

Tips used for deck floor were: remove existing finish after p-wash dried just went at with 80 grit with power sander, used BM exterior long oil, pay attention to sides of boards (hand scraped with a 5-in-1, then folded 80 grit and hand sanded), keep wear expectations to min. 

This client is good friend so I made him buy a cordless blower for the acorn issue...getting him to use it..well...lol
The deck went through its first winter and is looking great. I do have an extra finished 10' board for the borderline pieces I chose not to remove.

The advise on standard painting is why I like PT and i am thankful for it.






























I wish I had taken more in process photos to share.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Most of us forget to take pics along the way and then when we are done with a project we’re like, “Dang it!”


----------

